# I'm a beer guy, looking for suggestions to ease my way into Scotch, Whiskey, Burbon..



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

So I LOVE beer, but my waistline doesn't!

I love the idea of sipping on a glass of a (enter Scotch, Whiskey, Bourbon here) but I can't choke it down. I went to a Scotch and Bourbon tasting event (along with Ashton cigars) and tried some Knob Creek on ice. It wasn't bad, does all sipping liquors have that feeling after you sip it...where you can kinda feel the vapors in your mouth???

Call me a puss if you like lol just never been a hard alcohol kinda guy.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I feel for ya. Took me a bunch of tastings before I got the hang of scotch. It doesn't have to have that vapor feeling. I've had some moderately priced ones that were very smooth. Ezra B is one. I think Russell Reserve is good too. Rather than pick up a bottle and not like it check out the bar at restaurants you go to (some have bourbon lists), that way you can sip it before you invest in a bottle.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't drink much Bourbon but I liked Basel Haydens.
As far as scotch, I think Glenlivet 12 is a good first scotch - it was the first one I really liked.
You could also try for something smoother and sweeter like Glenmorangie.

Another idea would be to work your way up - e.g. learn to like a vodka martini first since it is more or less flavorless. Or sip some Grand Marnier since it is strong but not as strong as scotch...

:2


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I find Scotch, Whiskey, and Bourbon can take a little to get use to. Start with something good but not too expensive. A nice 12 year single malt scotch would be good. Start out putting a few ice cubes into low-ball glass, then add a few ozs of scotch/whiskey/bourbon. Let this sit for a little bit so the ice melts and waters down the alcohol a little...and sip it. If this is too much, you could mix a little coke or something in it. Eventually, start putting less ice (and less coke if you go that route) in the glass. Once you can start appreciating the not-so-expensive brands, then I'd recommend jumping up to the good stuff (consult others for the "good stuff" brands, I do not know too much about it. I LOVE a good scotch, I just cannot afford any good stuff right now so I do not know too many brands)

Enjoy!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

To "go off the board" a bit, another liquor that is good for sipping with a cigar is a _nice rum_. Doesn't have some of the burn of whiskey, (I enjoy "Gentleman Jack" and Knob Creek... and Glenlivet Scotch) but the rum also pairs well with a smoke.

MANY good rums to choose from, but one I am enjoying right now that is fairly available is *Zaya*. Excellent sipping rum! :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> MANY good rums to choose from, but one I am enjoying right now that is fairly available is *Zaya*. Excellent sipping rum! :ss


:tpd:
Zaya is the most amazing liquid ever invented!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dr


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Try the Macallan 12 year over a couple of rocks, and I promise you'll love it. I can't even tell you how many Scotch haters I've turned into Scotch lovers with a small dram of Mac 12. I don't have a taste for sipping bourbon, but I love Scotch. Do yourself a favor though and buy a decent ($40-60) bottle of single malt right away. It's been my experience with Scotch (way more than cigars, I've enjoyed inexpensive cigars. Cheap Scotch is just nasty.) that you get EXACTLY what you pay for.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661701 ...searched "scotch"

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661713 ... searched "bourbon"

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661718 ... searched "whiskey"

:al


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I suggest to start with some Irish whiskey's, they tend to be smoother then the Scotch.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

My favorite bourbon for being smooth without the burn is Eagle Rare 10 Year. Try it on the rocks, that should smooth it out even more. I'm going to start trying some of the rums mentioned in another thread.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Don Fernando said:


> I suggest to start with some Irish whiskey's, they tend to be smoother then the Scotch.


... but they taste funnier 

(subjectively, of course)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

tsolomon said:


> My favorite bourbon for being smooth without the burn is Eagle Rare 10 Year. Try it on the rocks, that should smooth it out even more. I'm going to start trying some of the rums mentioned in another thread.


odd, I had this once, in a tasting of 5 or so bourbons with neighbors, and it was my LEAST favorite - I thought it had a burning/bracing flavor.
:r


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Some people are just not cut out to drink whiskey. My favorite drink is Gentlemen jack, its smoother then regular Jack Daniels. When I was younger I hated whiskeys but I had friends that like them and they showed me how to get started. This worked for me so here goes.

One way to learn how to drink/sip a whiskey or bourbon is to order it on the rocks. Put a shot of whiskey in a glass with lots of ice. Let the ice melt, try sipping it, if it’s to strong, let it sit a little longer as the ice melts it will dilute the whiskey or bourbon. At some point it will reach a point where you can drink it. Over the course of time you will find that you need to wait less time before you can enjoy it and at some point you will no longer need the ice at all and will be able to sip whiskey without that undesirable effect you get. Don't know if that works for all alcohol but it does work for whiskeys and bourbon’s. That is how I learned and now I can sip whiskey and enjoy it with or without ice!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm getting into Whiskey too and these looked like some great sugestions: http://www.whiskyguild.com/whisky_glens_journey.htm


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

See PM.


Also good advice from bwalker2us: 

"One way to learn how to drink/sip a whiskey or bourbon is to order it on the rocks. Put a shot of whiskey in a glass with lots of ice. Let the ice melt, try sipping it, if it’s to strong, let it sit a little longer as the ice melts it will dilute the whiskey or bourbon. At some point it will reach a point where you can drink it. Over the course of time you will find that you need to wait less time before you can enjoy it and at some point you will no longer need the ice at all and will be able to sip whiskey without that undesirable effect you get."


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661701 ...searched "scotch"
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661713 ... searched "bourbon"
> 
> ...


prick  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree, try a good rum if you can get







get this :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661701 ...searched "scotch"
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3661713 ... searched "bourbon"
> 
> ...





BigVito said:


> prick  :r


I could've added these.....


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

As pointed out Gentleman Jack is a good place to start. Jack Daniel's Single Barrel is close to a good Scotch. Mac 12, as previously mention is a nice Scotch to start with. At the $30 mark look at The Dalmore Cigar Malt. Try it neat (no ice) or with no more than 3 cubes (after the pour). You also might want to mix it with a little water or club soda. Just be careful if you do it in some bars. I know a bartender who almost beat the crap out of a guy for ordering 25 yr old Macallan and Coke just to impress a date. Of course if I had of been there I would have had him give the the Mac 25 and mix the idiot's Coke with Cluny. He would have never known the difference.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

mmblz said:


> Don't drink much Bourbon but I liked Basel Haydens.
> As far as scotch, I think Glenlivet 12 is a good first scotch - it was the first one I really liked.
> You could also try for something smoother and sweeter like Glenmorangie.
> 
> ...


You have to say it real fast, all one word: "Basulheydun". Imagine Billy Bob Thorten saying it. That's a good recomendation.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

You are in luck. I can provide you with the roadmap to a PHD in single malts. And with my help this is easier than an online degree.

Think Single Malt. That's a true art form. If your starting out go with the sweetest and mildest: Speyside.

Then you can move your way across from east to west as they get smokier and peatier.

Learn these regions (uh, hmm... write this down, you'll thank me later).

Speyside
Highland
Coastal Highland
Lowland
West Highland
Sky
Islay

That's my advice. You can keep it simple by starting with the best: "single malt" and then you don't have to worry about all the blends. Try only 7 (one from each region) and you're done. 

Really, 7 ounces of the right liquor and you will be the biggest Scotch expert in town.

My Dad's been drinking scotch for 45 years and I know he can't name 3 of those regions.

There is a standard for each region. One Scotch that is the benchmark. Also, these are well known (it will help you speak the language of scotch if others are familiar with the same label). Familarize yourself with these malts and you will know what scotch is all about. Here is what to try:

Speyside: Cragganmore
Highland: Dalwhinnie
Coastal Highland: Clynelish
West Highland: Oban
Lowland: Glenkinchie
Skye: Talisker
Islay: Caol Ila

Don't worry about blends... do you want to be here all day? Try everything, and it will be years before you are an expert. Print this out and take it to your bartender. You'll be profecient in Scotchese by 5:30.

I mean, can it get any easier than that. I should charge money for this. 

This is way easier than the ins and outs of Cigars or Wines.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> As pointed out Gentleman Jack is a good place to start. Jack Daniel's Single Barrel is close to a good Scotch. Mac 12, as previously mention is a nice Scotch to start with. At the $30 mark look at The Dalmore Cigar Malt. Try it neat (no ice) or with no more than 3 cubes (after the pour). You also might want to mix it with a little water or club soda. Just be careful if you do it in some bars. I know a bartender who almost beat the crap out of a guy for ordering 25 yr old Macallan and Coke just to impress a date. Of course if I had of been there I would have had him give the the Mac 25 and mix the idiot's Coke with Cluny. He would have never known the difference.


Gentleman Jack is awesome. Great smooth flavor. I highly recommend this with cigars.

Scotch will have the flavor of Peat that Tennessee whisky doesnt have. Depending on region it will also be smoky. Gentlmen Jack wont require the "aquired" taste that some scotch will.

I'd refuse to serve a single malt mixed with a soda in my bar.

It is perfectly acceptable to ad a spoon of water though. It helps oxegenate it. The industry term is "cracking the spirit". Ice works the same way.

Soda is acceptable because it won't impart a flavor. But I'd save even that for a blend.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

bwalker2us said:


> Some people are just not cut out to drink whiskey. My favorite drink is Gentlemen jack, its smoother then regular Jack Daniels. When I was younger I hated whiskeys but I had friends that like them and they showed me how to get started. This worked for me so here goes.
> 
> One way to learn how to drink/sip a whiskey or bourbon is to order it on the rocks. Put a shot of whiskey in a glass with lots of ice. Let the ice melt, try sipping it, if it's to strong, let it sit a little longer as the ice melts it will dilute the whiskey or bourbon. At some point it will reach a point where you can drink it. Over the course of time you will find that you need to wait less time before you can enjoy it and at some point you will no longer need the ice at all and will be able to sip whiskey without that undesirable effect you get. Don't know if that works for all alcohol but it does work for whiskeys and bourbon's. That is how I learned and now I can sip whiskey and enjoy it with or without ice!


Start with Gentlemen Jack, It goes down SMOOOTH..
Or start with Makers Mark.. A good tasting drink to start..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I never acquired a taste for Scotch


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

beauregard said:


> I'd refuse to serve a single malt mixed with a soda in my bar.
> 
> It is perfectly acceptable to ad a spoon of water though. It helps oxegenate it. The industry term is "cracking the spirit". Ice works the same way.
> 
> Soda is acceptable because it won't impart a flavor. But I'd save even that for a blend.


I totally agree. Heck. I get upset if the ice cubes are added wrong. There has to be no more than 3 and they have to be added after the pour not before. I used to date a bartender several years ago and she taught me two very important things about drinking. Her quotes were as follows:

1) "Intelligence is inversely proportional to the number of ingredients in the drink"

My response: "Scotch, Single Malt, neat"

2) "The Testosterone Rule of Alcohol - A real man never orders a drink with more than 2 ingredients unless it is a Bloody Mary before 2 in the afternoon"

My response: "Scotch, Single Malt, neat"

Now that I think about it that is my response to most everything.

BTW. Great Scotch Lesson!!! Dalwhinnie is one of my absolute favorites and would be a great start for anyone because it is smooth as silk. Talisker is an adventure that every Scotch drinker should experience at least once. It is quite peaty and I am still trying to get my palate used to it after 10+ years of drinking Scotch but the complexity of the flavors is nothing short of marvelous.

Michael


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

kgoings said:


> So I LOVE beer, but my waistline doesn't!
> 
> I love the idea of sipping on a glass of a (enter Scotch, Whiskey, Bourbon here) but I can't choke it down. I went to a Scotch and Bourbon tasting event (along with Ashton cigars) and tried some Knob Creek on ice. It wasn't bad, does all sipping liquors have that feeling after you sip it...where you can kinda feel the vapors in your mouth???
> 
> Call me a puss if you like lol just never been a hard alcohol kinda guy.


Switch to "Light" beer and start exercising :r problem solved!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> To "go off the board" a bit, another liquor that is good for sipping with a cigar is a _nice rum_. Doesn't have some of the burn of whiskey, (I enjoy "Gentleman Jack" and Knob Creek... and Glenlivet Scotch) but the rum also pairs well with a smoke.
> 
> MANY good rums to choose from, but one I am enjoying right now that is fairly available is *Zaya*. Excellent sipping rum! :ss





Bobb said:


> :tpd:
> Zaya is the most amazing liquid ever invented!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dr


After reading these two posts I grabbed a bottle. I have to say this is the best Rum I have ever had.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I could've added these.....


:r elitist prick


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Saw a program on single malts, a master distiller said not even to add ice cubes. They effect the single malt. Splash of water is all.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

pistol said:


> Try the Macallan 12 year over a couple of rocks, and I promise you'll love it. I can't even tell you how many Scotch haters I've turned into Scotch lovers with a small dram of Mac 12. I don't have a taste for sipping bourbon, but I love Scotch. Do yourself a favor though and buy a decent ($40-60) bottle of single malt right away. It's been my experience with Scotch (way more than cigars, I've enjoyed inexpensive cigars. Cheap Scotch is just nasty.) that you get EXACTLY what you pay for.


:tpd:...your right great value,seems like every bottle I get is almost empty...


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

So I went out and bought a bottle of Glenfiddich 12 yr. Tried it last night while smoking a cigar...not sure if I like the two together yet. Since the scotch was a new taste it kinda took away from the cigar. I will try another sipper tonight alone.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> 1) "Intelligence is inversely proportional to the number of ingredients in the drink"
> 
> My response: "Scotch, Single Malt, neat"
> 
> ...


Brilliant!

So, beer drinkers are the smartest? Or, does this apply just to liquor?

When I'm not working for the government (Weekends) I bartend. I agree with your girlfriend.

If a guy comes up to the bar and orders anything you make in a blender I immedately ask for an ID.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

kgoings said:


> So I went out and bought a bottle of Glenfiddich 12 yr. Tried it last night while smoking a cigar...not sure if I like the two together yet. Since the scotch was a new taste it kinda took away from the cigar. I will try another sipper tonight alone.


You're right.

I got so excited about Scotches I didn't think to tell you that they may not be the best thing to pair with cigars. I love both but rarely have them together. Actually, I can't think of anything that would go well with scotch except water or maybe a pretzel.

The Scotch from Skye and Islay are very smokey. And most have a good bit of peat. The Speysides have a honey flavor.

When I drink liquor with cigars I have Burbon or Tennesee Whisky. Rebel Yell or Gentleman Jack. I don't recommend the Rebel Yell, except on a dare, it's not for everybody. Basil Hayden, Elijah Craig or Makers Mark (really, it's hard to find a bad Burbon) would be good. Jack is well filtered... smooth.

I also drink light beer and wine with cigars. Red wines can be hard to pair with cigars though. I taste a few different reds with each cigar before I make a decision and fill my glass.

Good Luck!


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> A real man never


A real man never worries about "rules" that state what a real man should or shouldn't do. LOL


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Is rum a consideration? If you haven't tried a good sipping rum you really ought to give it a 'shot'. Zaya and El Dorado 15 are a great place to start.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

tym2relax said:


> Is rum a consideration? If you haven't tried a good sipping rum you really ought to give it a 'shot'. Zaya and El Dorado 15 are a great place to start.


I looked for Zaya last night but couldnt find any.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

kgoings said:


> So I LOVE beer, but my waistline doesn't!
> 
> I love the idea of sipping on a glass of a (enter Scotch, Whiskey, Bourbon here) but I can't choke it down. I went to a Scotch and Bourbon tasting event (along with Ashton cigars) and tried some Knob Creek on ice. It wasn't bad, does all sipping liquors have that feeling after you sip it...where you can kinda feel the vapors in your mouth???
> 
> Call me a puss if you like lol just never been a hard alcohol kinda guy.


I have always heard that scotch is an aquired taste. my dad was a scotch drinker . i tried to aqire a liking to that nasty stuff for thirty years , I still hate scotch. I am a gin man the good stuf is fine but I can drink cheap gin and enjoy it just as much. last week my nephew tried a sip his eyes rolled back and he made that funny face I always did with scotch. I told him its an aquired taste, Man i sound just like my old man. Pat


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

kgoings said:


> I looked for Zaya last night but couldnt find any.


I picked up a bottle of Barcardi 8, amazingly smooth.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

pcozad1 said:


> I have always heard that scotch is an aquired taste. my dad was a scotch drinker . i tried to aqire a liking to that nasty stuff for thirty years , I still hate scotch. I am a gin man the good stuf is fine but I can drink cheap gin and enjoy it just as much. last week my nephew tried a sip his eyes rolled back and he made that funny face I always did with scotch. I told him its an aquired taste, Man i sound just like my old man. Pat


Took me about 30 years to finally appreciate brown liquor. But I DID IT!!!


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

kgoings said:


> I looked for Zaya last night but couldnt find any.


Where do you live? Here is So Cal Zaya can be found at the local Vons supermarket or BevMo. Try to find some since it looks like it will be discontinued.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

kgoings said:


> A real man never worries about "rules" that state what a real man should or shouldn't do. LOL


LOL True.. But I wouldn't argue with her because not only was she cute but she also gave me all of the good over pours. :r


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

beauregard said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> So, beer drinkers are the smartest? Or, does this apply just to liquor?


Not ******* beer drinkers like me... I just drink Scotch to make me look smart.. :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Going from beer to harder liquors takes a little bit of getting used to. I haven't been drinking Scotch for a long time, but I've tried quite a few malts as my friends and I got together and started a Scotch club to share the costs of trying new malt. I like Scotch just because of the availability of many good, Scotches at reasonable prices. 

If you really want to taste the Scotch, ice will detract from the flavour, but if it's too hard to enjoy, it's not bad to use a little ice. I will say though that adding a splash (a couple drops worth) of water does open up the Scotch a lot and let more of the flavours come through. 

One of my favourites, and one that I think is good for new Scotch drinkers, is the Balvenie Double Wood, which has great honey sweetness. If you're used to drinking cheaper blends, there's a huuuge difference between good single malts and cheap blends. Let me know if you are looking for any other suggestions.


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

MadAl said:


> Saw a program on single malts, a master distiller said not even to add ice cubes. They effect the single malt. Splash of water is all.


Ice cubes (and anything cold, for that matter) "numbs" the flavour of the drink, so for those who are a bit unsure of whether they like scotch or not, it might be a good way of easing yourself in. The splash of (room temperature) water does the opposite, it enhances the flavour, although some malts really can't take any water. You'll have to experiment with that. Do use quality bottled water, though. Tap water might contain some odors or chemicals that might ruin the taste. The recommendation is to use the same water that the distillery is using, but that's a bit extreme, I'd say... 

As for some recommendations, try the more "easy" malts first. Something from Speyside, or maybe something that has been aged in a sherry cask, those tend to be a lot smoother than the "bottled smoke" from Islay. Oh, and although it isn't Scotch (it's an Irish blend), Bushmills' Black Bush is really nice. By far my favorite among the "non-scotch" stuff. It's really smooth, with a nice fruity and vanilla-like flavour.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

zipa said:


> Ice cubes (and anything cold, for that matter) "numbs" the flavour of the drink, so for those who are a bit unsure of whether they like scotch or not, it might be a good way of easing yourself in. The splash of (room temperature) water does the opposite, it enhances the flavour, although some malts really can't take any water. You'll have to experiment with that. Do use quality bottled water, though. Tap water might contain some odors or chemicals that might ruin the taste. The recommendation is to use the same water that the distillery is using, but that's a bit extreme, I'd say...
> 
> As for some recommendations, try the more "easy" malts first. Something from Speyside, or maybe something that has been aged in a sherry cask, those tend to be a lot smoother than the "bottled smoke" from Islay. Oh, and although it isn't Scotch (it's an Irish blend), Bushmills' Black Bush is really nice. By far my favorite among the "non-scotch" stuff. It's really smooth, with a nice fruity and vanilla-like flavour.


Excellent advice, Zima. I'd add Highland and Campbeltown to the list. Found that Campbeltowns have a great honey, vanilla thing going on.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

jkim05 said:


> One of my favourites, and one that I think is good for new Scotch drinkers, is the Balvenie Double Wood, which has great honey sweetness.


the Balvenie kicks ass! And I tried the double wood, nice. Abelour is another great Speyside and they have a double wood as well.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

tym2relax said:


> Is rum a consideration?


I would bet that a really good rum would go well with a cigar.

For that matter a good 100% Blue Agave Tequilla would be nice. How about a Padron with some Patron?


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

beauregard said:


> I would bet that a really good rum would go well with a cigar.
> 
> For that matter a good 100% Blue Agave Tequilla would be nice. How about a Padron with some Patron?


There's a really good thread going with regards to rum and cigars.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159818
And another for Whiskies, etc.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126202

:tu :al


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

beauregard said:


> I would bet that a really good rum would go well with a cigar.


I like a glass of Captain Morgan over ice with a cigar from time to time. My only problem with that is I have an uncontrollable urge to stand up, prop my foot on something with my fists on my hips. :chk:chk:chk

Sorry.. couldn't resist... but the Captain and I are friends...

Michael


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

mspringfield said:


> I have an uncontrollable urge to stand up, prop my foot on something with my fists on my hips.


Poser!

JK, actually I think there is a pose off. You should do one with a cigar and send it in.

I was almost going to suggest a spiced rum but I was afraid this thread was getting worn a little thin with all my previous suggestions. Since you brought it up.... I was given a Vanilla rum a few years ago that would probably pair nicely with a few cigars I have like the Rocky Patell Decade (which I think has the flavor of spiced rum in it anyway).

Don't get me started on Liquors or I'll start pairing Bolivars up with Irish Cream and $hi#. (Gran Mariner, Kaluah, frangellico.... we amy need a new liquor thread).

I know nothing about pairing conac, grappa, brandy or port... so you'll get a break from me there. Would be happy to hear any suggestions on that though.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

So I've read the entire thread and can't seem to come up with a general consensus on which scotch is good to start a beer guy out with , being that I'm a beer guy also . I once posted a similar thread on Port and came out with 2 to try , Grahams SixGrapes and Fonseca Bin 27 and have since enjoyed both with cigars . So whats the scotch rookie to start out with or should he try whiskey first ? :ss


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

beauregard said:


> Poser!
> 
> JK, actually I think there is a pose off. You should do one with a cigar and send it in.


LOL. I have been called worse...

Maybe I should. I can just imagine myself in my yard trying to set something up with tons of camera gear. My neighbors already worry about me.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> So I've read the entire thread and can't seem to come up with a general consensus on which scotch is good to start a beer guy out with , being that I'm a beer guy also . I once posted a similar thread on Port and came out with 2 to try , Grahams SixGrapes and Fonseca Bin 27 and have since enjoyed both with cigars . So whats the scotch rookie to start out with or should he try whiskey first ? :ss


Scotch is whiskey...:ss

But I did post up here:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152725


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Technically Scotch is Whisky


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

MadAl said:


> Technically Scotch is Whisky


Is whiskey whisky? Or is whisky whiskey?


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Scotch is whisky. Then you have Tennessee whiskey. Bourbon is also a whiskey. Scotch suggestions: The Glenlivet 12 or The Macallan 12 for starters. Nice expressions of the Speyside style. Balvenie double wood and aberlour are also exellent suggestions. I would not start out with Islay (heavy smoke, some say iodine flavors), but you will graduate to them, I am sure. (I like Laphroaig for an Islay.) For bourbon, try Makers Mark as a starter. Nice wheated bourbon that is lighter than some. If you want to move up from there, Woodford Reserve and Elmer T. Lee are nice. Don't know much about rum, but I've had Bacardi 8 and it was pretty tastey. The problem you are observing is there are so many whisky/eys and so little time!


----------

